# Internet access Costa Maya



## mandyd (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi, 
My husband and I are thinking if purchasing land in Costa Maya. Does anyone know how the internet access is there. It has to be able to work with Voice Over IP. He can work from anywhere. Hopefully here .


Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I hope someone from your area of interest can give you some help. You should be aware that service may not be 'area-wide', but is often 'neighborhood-wide'. So, before signing on for a particular place to live; house or apartment, be sure to check the availability of service from the various sources, such as Telmex, Cable, etc.


----------

